# Need good plants for 125 gallon



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Goals: 
A. I want to have the background covered and create a more real looking tank. 
B. Give plenty of hiding spots for fishies.
C. Help with nitrates.

I have 125 gallong tank and a 260 watt lighting system. I don't have CO2 but use flourish excell (half recommended dosage since I have anachris in the tank).

Would this plant work?

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/...cfm?pCatId=1619

I've had luck with Wisteria but the middle part of it doesn't grow leaves, just roots and doesn't look that swell. I need a thick plant to put in...


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

The link doesn't seem to work for me. But you could use vals, swords, anubias, java ferns are always nice and make a statement when attached to driftwood or some other decoration in your tank. Hygro either the green or sunset variety are both nice (but it is illegal in some states). With the size of your tank and your lighting you have lots of choices to choose from.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

What type of lighting?


----------



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

Orbit system. If the link works, it's here:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=11348&ref=3532&subref=AY&N=2004+113345

Mine is 60" long to fit my aquarium.

Orbit Compact Fluorescent Lunar Lights 
* Professional grade 24-hour compact fluorescent light system 
* Compact fluorescent lighting fixture with integrated Lunar Lights 
* *Includes SunPaq Dual Daylight (6700°K/10000°K) and Dual Actinic (420 nm and 460 nm) bulbs *
* Three independent power cords for convenient timer operation 

Professional-grade compact fluorescent lighting system recreates a 24-hour day and night light cycle. Advanced compact fluorescent light system satisfies both high light output and nocturnal lighting requirements. Built-in Moon White Lunar Lights are spaced every 12" to cast a crisp moon glow that simulate nocturnal light conditions for optimum nighttime viewing. Powerful internal fan provides quiet and efficient ventilation to cool the ballast and lamps for peak performance. Two separate power switches for primary lighting and 3 independent power cords enables the Orbit light fixture to be automated. Simply plug the power cords into timers for custom light periods to suit the requirements of your aquarium inhabitants. High power electronic ballast preserves and extends lamp life to ensure consistent high performance and low energy consumption. Square pin compact fluorescent bulb configuration.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Thats a lot of light over that tank to not use CO2. These plants should work well though............
http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_list.php?category=1&filter_by=4


----------

